
Monday: Manage your development environment when working with microservices - eko
https://github.com/eko/monday
======
taspeotis
Just install over HTTP!

    
    
        One-liner
    
        You can download and setup Monday binary by
        running the following command on your terminal:
    
        $ curl http://composieux.fr/getmonday.sh | sh

~~~
crossman
Piping from an http source directly into sh is not a good idea

------
timothylaurent
The goals of this project seem great at first glance as it allows you to have
unified paradigm for development environment management allowing for local,
k8s, and ssh-based connections described in declarative yaml. I'll definitely
keep an eye on this.

Like Telepresence[1], it allows swapping out of a running pod with a local
environment. Is there a potential to dump the environment's environment
variables to allow for integration with IDE debuggers, similar to what is
described here [2]?

Is there support for multiple kubernetes clusters?

Can it only _swap_ out pods? Or is there a way to declaratively deploy if not
already running and swap out?

Also, it would be nice to be able to avoid needing to run as privileged in
some way.

1 [https://www.telepresence.io/](https://www.telepresence.io/) 2
[https://www.telepresence.io/tutorials/intellij](https://www.telepresence.io/tutorials/intellij)

~~~
eko
Hi,

You’re right, actually it’s just about swapping a pod but I will think about
adding the feature of deploying a new pod on an environment :)

Privileges are needed mainly for writing in /etc/hosts file

------
mfrye0
This looks really interesting. We've been having challenges internally where
we have a number of microservices, some running locally for active dev, while
some running in a dev/staging env we connect to via ssh.

I have some experience working with docker compose, and the original idea was
to use that to set everything up locally. Is this similar / are there any
other comparable frameworks to this?

~~~
RhodesianHunter
I've always just had a full staging environment set up that you can tap in to
with whatever microservice you happen to be working on at the moment.

------
ljnelson
Oops: [https://monday.com/](https://monday.com/)

~~~
Tade0
The most surprising thing to me is that after their ad campaign I would assume
that there isn't a soul in the world who isn't already aware of their
existence, thus preventing any name clashes.

------
wodenokoto
Haven’t we all seen the ads on YouTube and LinkedIn? Kinda surprised to see it
on HN and github!

Has anyone tried it professionally?

~~~
jpswade
That's a different Monday.

~~~
drawkbox
There have been a few products named Monday recently. This, the project
management app and another one called Happy Monday.

Who in their right mind thought branding as Monday was a good idea?

First off it is difficult to find in any search as strangely enough the word
'Monday' is quite common.

Secondly, the association with Monday and your product is just a bad place to
be. What happened to project management apps that seemed like adventure, like
Basecamp or something generic at least.

Monday? It is bad enough using some of these systems but then you are going to
torture your people with a case of the Mondays right when they start the week?
Even if you love work, the connotation with Monday and your product is just a
bad idea.

